# GMC : G-Van Rally STX Electric Vehicle G-Van Gvan Van EV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Jan-18-2010 15:48:18 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

